# First attempt at macro...tips needed



## Eel Noob (Aug 17, 2009)

Shot with a Canon 20D couple with a Sigma 150mm macro lens:blushing:.

I believe the settings were:

F16
IS100
Flash set to ETTL



Any tips on getting better pix next time? There's a bunch of these in my apartment complex hallway:lmao:.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Overread (Aug 17, 2009)

The image looks clean so it might be opera reading things wrong, but it says your ISO was 1600! Also flashlight looks clean, and I don't really see any hotspots standing out either so that is very good - out of interst what flash is it and are you using any diffuser setup?
I'll also ask if you were using auto or manual focus for this shot

It looks good though - focus looks about right and depth of field is good - though a more natural background might be nice


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 17, 2009)

Overread said:


> The image looks clean so it might be opera reading things wrong, but it says your ISO was 1600! Also flashlight looks clean, and I don't really see any hotspots standing out either so that is very good - out of interst what flash is it and are you using any diffuser setup?
> I'll also ask if you were using auto or manual focus for this shot
> 
> It looks good though - focus looks about right and depth of field is good - though a more natural background might be nice



Thanks


I usually shoot at IS100-400 max but sometimes I do shoot pix of my fishes without flash so do set the IS1600. Must of forgotten to turn it back to IS100.

Canon 430EX ll with no diffuser mounted on top of camera. I do have a Canon STE-2 transmitter but didn't use that.

For this shot it's actually one of the very few times that I actually use manual focus, was trying to focus on the eyes.


----------



## Overread (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep you have it right sticking with manual focus - keep practicing and you will get there 
As for the flash its given you some good lighting there, though I think with your ISO so high its not needed to put much power out. I would highly recomend a good diffuser - I am many other macro shooters use a Lumiquest softbox for the flash - it works well and though it looks rather large it folds down flat and generally does not get in the way when shooting (the most that ever happens to me is that people pester me to find out what the heck it is)

As for the transmitter, you can certainly use that (lighting from above the subject with a slight angle toward it is a fantastic lighting angle) though that will mean either an offcamera flashbracket setup or a single handed camera shot with hte other holding the flash (or you can find an assistent, or a tripod to hold the flash also).
Another trick is that you can take a small tripod ballhead (the really small sort) and mount that onto the 150mm tripod collar (by way of a screw with the head cut off is how I did it) and then you can mount the flash in a more forward position - though i have found that with the working distance of the 150mm the hotshoe still gives good lighting


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the tips


I"m still debating if I want to try the Gary Fong or Lumiquest softbox.


----------



## icassell (Aug 18, 2009)

Eel Noob said:


> Thanks for the tips
> 
> 
> I"m still debating if I want to try the Gary Fong or Lumiquest softbox.



I have no experience with the Fong, but I like my Lumiquest (I use it off-camera with my Canon 430EX and 100mm f/2.8 Macro).


----------



## Overread (Aug 18, 2009)

From what I have read the Fong is good for portrait and group shots - its very much more aimed at people photography and I haven't seen any macro shooters using it at a dedicated macro diffuser - instead the lumiquest is a far more popular attachment in this area (and it works on people too)


----------

